# First time using Milestone



## hatefoxtails! (Jul 20, 2010)

I used Milestone on our grass pastures last week.
After re-reading the directions, I saw that it has some pre-emergent qualities.
Does anyone know how long that can last in the soil? We planned to do some overseeding in the fall. Thanks!


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

I use Milestone exclusively out in the range pastures. Its good stuff! I'm finding it takes 2-3 yrs for weeds to come back in the bare dirt areas like where gophers have been etc. Its WAY more persistant than you think and more like Tordon IMO and tests show it kills a higher percentage of weeds than Tordon plus it gentle on grass and trees. They banned Milestone in Europe because the compost kills gardens 4yrs later at minute amounts. I quarantine the livestock in area for a few days because they come back to the barn where I do use manure for compost. DO NOT use it on hayfields!


----------



## hatefoxtails! (Jul 20, 2010)

Supposedly there are no restrictions for haying with this product...it says so on the label. You say not to use it in hayfields because of the residual in the manure of the animals that eat the hay, right?
I looked up ForeFront, which is like Milestone, and the information I got was that it will be a month before I can reseed grasses.


----------



## Blaze 57 (Feb 22, 2011)

I spray Milestone usually in the spring and re-seed the bare dirt areas in November. It would make great weed killer for weed-free hay pastures but the residual part (compost) of it is what had me worried so i dont use it there and only in range.


----------



## hatefoxtails! (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Hogleg (Dec 20, 2009)

If it leaves residual in the manure, what will it leave in your animals? I bet that Dow does not know the answer to that question either. I am a believer in using chemicals to control weeds but avoid these that seem to have side effects that the manufacturer knows about and tries to control with labeling or trying to buy up web addresses where people can read about the chemical... Just plain scary...

Milestone Herbicide Creates Killer Compost

John


----------



## Montana Red (Jul 24, 2011)

I have used miles stone to kill canadian thistle out of brome grass, it worked great seems like the label said 2-3 year resisdual though for alfalfa, not sure.


----------

